# On Spot News



## onspotnews (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi, I created a new website called On Spot News. It will feature incident news videos and photos from all around the U.S. and Canada. I am currently looking for news freelancers and storm chasers who record police, fire, ems, and weather related video or who take photos of such. I made the site so people could have one site to go to and view such type of videos and photos. I have some plans in store for freelancers of the site to receive special content and features in the future. I am just getting this site lifted off so if you are interested or just want to check the website out please visit the site at...
Welcome to On Spot News! Providing incident news from around the US & Canada


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 26, 2009)

> storm chasers who record police, fire, ems, and weather related video or who take photos of such


Interesting Idea. However, I spend 6yrs in NYC EMS and every time CAMERAS showed up they did more damage then good :bigangel:from contaminating the crime scene to actually being in the way of patient care.


----------



## wescobts (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm on board, I'll pm you later. :thumbup:


----------



## Canosonic (Nov 26, 2009)

Interested in Europe?


----------

